# Bike/Frame builder for 400+ lb. rider



## BigDave1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a friend who is a HyperClyde who's interested in getting into biking as part of his weight loss program. Any bike or frame builder recommendations? Most likely this would have to be a comfort type bike for now as the rider has a history of severe back troubles.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

How much is he willing to spend?

You can get a Kona Coiler for around $1600. 5 inches front and back and the same frame as a Stinky, with 3 rings up front. Should be pretty comfortable and the frame is pretty burly since it's freeride, but then again 400+ is a whole lot.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

What type of riding is he wanting to start out doing? Commuter type, straight to the trails or both? Is he wanting a hardtail or a full suspension? With the back problems, I would assume a FS. Have him email me and I'll discuss some things with him. I know his situation ALL TOO WELL!!! [email protected]


----------



## bigDave (Jan 27, 2004)

*Nice Username ...*

Hey there BigDave1 ... I'm bigDave. I don't really have much advise for you. I just wanted to let you know I was the one who made you put a "1" at the end of your username. I recently shopped for a new bike, but I am only 230 lbs. (only in the Clydesdale forum can you say that!). Check out the Haro bikes, they seemed tough. I ended up with a Jamis XLT 2.0. Later.


----------



## BigDave1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ha!!! Nice to meet you!!! How does that Jamis work for you? How tall are you and what size frame did you get? (yeah, I just drifted my own thread, but its my thread so I'm taking a bit of liberty)

My friend will likely be relegated to the local streets and paved paths, I'd say trails are a long, long way off. I think his riding position would be the most curcial aspect due to his back.


----------



## bigDave (Jan 27, 2004)

BigDave1 said:


> Ha!!! Nice to meet you!!! How does that Jamis work for you? How tall are you and what size frame did you get? (yeah, I just drifted my own thread, but its my thread so I'm taking a bit of liberty)
> 
> My friend will likely be relegated to the local streets and paved paths, I'd say trails are a long, long way off. I think his riding position would be the most curcial aspect due to his back.


Drift on ... like you said it's your thread. I've got the '04 XLT 2.0, and it's working out quite sweet. I'm 6'5" and weigh in at about 230. It took me a few rides to get the Manitou SPV system working for me, but now the bike rides like a charm. I got the 21" frame (XL) and it's much bigger than my previous Schwinn "XL". I'm sitting much more upright, and I'm sure that will a different stem and/or seatpost I could correct that even more. Good luck with you and your buddy. Start him off easy otherwise you'll burn him out before he makes any progress.


----------



## cyclust (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey big dave1! Nice to know there's someone bigger than I am. I'm within a twinkie or 2 of 300. I've ridden a lot of bikes a lot of miles and never had too much problem with equiptment, even some superlight bikes. I'd recomend something like a klein or c-dale. The klein's use a larger [31.6mm] seatpost that should be stronger and stiffer than a dale's 27.2, which in therory should be beneficaial. Use a good sturdy seatpost and saddle and some decent wheels and I think you'll be O.K. I think the main thing for us biggies is too be easy on the equiptment- no riding off 6" curbs, no bonzi mountain biking, etc. I'm currently running some rolf propel wheels on my Klein attitude and they seem to be very durable despite their gossamer weight. I also have a thompson seatpost which is a real featherweight also and it seems to do fine also. I don't know if I would recomend a full suspension rig though. I really don't know if you could find a rear shock that would handle 400 lbs. Most of these bikes are designed for 175 lb riders. I would think that even at max air pressure[assuming an air shock], the shock is going to be bottoming out so much that the full suspension really isn't going to be of much use. in addition, a big rider is going to get a lot more vertivcal flex from a hardtail, providing some suspension. Good luck in your search and feel free to pick my brain for more advice on equipment-I've logged probably 30000 miles in the last 15 years and the lightest I've been in those years was 240lbs.


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

cyclust said:


> Hey big dave1! Nice to know there's someone bigger than I am. I'm within a twinkie or 2 of 300. I've ridden a lot of bikes a lot of miles and never had too much problem with equiptment, even some superlight bikes. I'd recomend something like a klein or c-dale. The klein's use a larger [31.6mm] seatpost that should be stronger and stiffer than a dale's 27.2, which in therory should be beneficaial. Use a good sturdy seatpost and saddle and some decent wheels and I think you'll be O.K. I think the main thing for us biggies is too be easy on the equiptment- no riding off 6" curbs, no bonzi mountain biking, etc. I'm currently running some rolf propel wheels on my Klein attitude and they seem to be very durable despite their gossamer weight. I also have a thompson seatpost which is a real featherweight also and it seems to do fine also. I don't know if I would recomend a full suspension rig though. I really don't know if you could find a rear shock that would handle 400 lbs. Most of these bikes are designed for 175 lb riders. I would think that even at max air pressure[assuming an air shock], the shock is going to be bottoming out so much that the full suspension really isn't going to be of much use. in addition, a big rider is going to get a lot more vertivcal flex from a hardtail, providing some suspension. Good luck in your search and feel free to pick my brain for more advice on equipment-I've logged probably 30000 miles in the last 15 years and the lightest I've been in those years was 240lbs.


Hey bigdave1

I'm hovering near your size right now. I'm 6'3" and 375-385lbs. If you are looking for a good stong Fs and aren't going to be jumping things or free riding check out a Santa Cruz Heckler or Bullit. This may sound weird but if you do look at these frames try to get it with the Fox HV Float. I have spoke to a few companies about this as well as Fox and Darren at Push Industries and for the big the Air shock is the only way to go. It allows you to add more air pressure to compensate for your weight as well the shock will blow a seal instead of breaking your frame which might happen with the spring rates that you need to runn to get the right amount of sag. I have a 2003 Heckler (one of the last Metallic blues) in XL. It fits great, rides like a dream. I climb (really slow) and decent like demon on it. It is not to flexy. I have put on a lot of weight in the last year ( more concerned with wedding plans, 3 weeks away then with riding). I am usually around the 325 to 345 range. I have riden a Titus LocoMoto ( nice bike, to short for tall people) and a range of steel hardtails as wewll as Offroad Proflex 947 in the past. If you are really worried about durablity then get a bullit and make it more enduro oritened.
If you have question on stuff I had good luck with drop me an e-mail.

big Kat


----------



## Dale C. (Mar 29, 2005)

*Rolf Propel*

Hey, How are your Rolf Propel's holding out. I'm around 250lbs and just bought a Cannondale F3000 with a set of them on board. I just wanted to make sure that you're still bullish on the wheels. Shoot me a reply if you're still out there.


----------



## Dale C. (Mar 29, 2005)

*Rolf Propel Wheelset*

Duplicate


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'd suggest...*

...starting with a steel hardtail and maybe even a rigid fork and running big rims with big cushy tires.

275-300# seems to be at the top of most air or coil type shocks ranges. Either you can't set the PSI high enough or they just don't make a coil spring strong enough to properly set sag.

A Surly Instigator with a matching rigid fork or maybe an uber burly Zoke thru axle w/ heavy coils AND air preload adjustment may be a good option.

A set of DH rims and lighter casing, high volume DH/FR tires 2.7"+ would do the trick.

Sean


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*kona*

I recomend a kona hoss, they are pretty, and pretty damn strong.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

Since the trails are a long way off, look into a Jamis Boss Cruiser. The are built like trucks and come in single and multi speeds and are only in the $2-400 range.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Not sure how tall...*

...your friend is but this might be worth checking out...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=89640

It's a SS frame - but gear it right and he'll have a blast.

Sean


----------

